# grouse creek



## madi06 (Jan 26, 2008)

want to go on a day trip, can anyone tell me about etna reservoir in grouse creek? We would like to fly fish, can't find a thing on the internet


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Check out this forum....they talk about it..

http://grousecreek.freeforums.org/fishi ... 4.html#125


----------

